# Engine bay cleaning



## vw754

Whats good to use to dress the plastics etc in the engine bay?


----------



## Y25dps

Aerospace 303 is a favourite of mine


----------



## polt

Used Aerospace 303 for first time yesterday, I was quite impressed with it.


----------



## pina07

Hi, I always use Carpo Perl....1/3 or neat. Brings it up like new.
Regards
Paul


----------



## garage_dweller

I’ve been using PERL but bought some aerospace 303 and as above I’m very impressed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Another vote for 303 :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

Y25dps said:


> Aerospace 303 is a favourite of mine


just spray it and leave it don't you?


----------



## pt1

Might try some 303 as running low on perl

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## v_r_s

Used Perl at 3-1nyesterdag. Came up great. Looked a tiny bit patchy but it must cure as it looked great the following morning.


----------



## The happy goat

Plus 1 for 303


----------



## PumpedBanjo

Another for 303, can't fault it.


----------



## Detail_101

And another 303 for the engine bay

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leezo

Autoglym vinyl and rubber care for me. 
Slight water mist over the engine bay, then spray with AG and leave it. 
Once dries looks like new


----------



## Fentum

303 is good for me or I find that Koch Chemie GS Green Star is just as good.

Peter


----------



## ianrobbo1

I may be a bit boring here, but another one for 303


----------



## Juke_Fan

I have used AS Highstyle in the past on the Juke and it worked well.


----------



## chongo

Carpro PERL is my choice when it comes to engine bay dressing unless the client wants a ceramic coating instead :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai

I use AG Vinyl and Rubber care, wouldn't be without it now and I really rate it as a product.


----------



## Times5

Autoglym instant tyre dresser


----------



## HEADPHONES

Another Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber user here









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

literally, just done mine :lol: using 303


----------



## Brian1612

Anachems Trim Dressing for my own car recently. Spray, spread then buff in & you are done. Really nice stuff 










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

Wish i'd taken some more 'before' pics to show more of the horror.

2012 MX-5 getting its first 'under the hood' clean of its life. Literally i think. Did it half at a time to break it up. Wasn't "detailing" to begin with. It was just washing / brushing / blasting away years of grime. Took me 8 hours solid to get to this. Mostly using 303, a little PERL where it was needed and some Sonax BSD on the painted bits.......





































Finished


----------



## PaulDW

can anyone please tell me exactly which 303 they used as there seems to be a few types of protectant / tyre cleaner / vinyl etc???


----------

